# Vider le cache d'une appli iPhone



## bip815 (19 Juin 2016)

Bonjour,

J'ai une appli qui stocke des données en cache mais qui ne se vide jamais.

Comment faire pour vider le cache de l'iPhone ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Hellow (19 Juin 2016)

A part de désinstaller et de réinstaller l'application, je ne vois pas d'autres solutions. Le cache des applications est automatiquement géré par l'iPhone, si ton téléphone vient à manquer de place, il le supprimera.


----------

